
Computer Scientists Attempt to Corner the Collatz Conjecture - theafh
https://www.quantamagazine.org/can-computers-solve-the-collatz-conjecture-20200826/
======
smlckz
How solving the Collatz conjecture solves any ''real world'' problem? (Why
will they give any funding for solving it?)

What examples do you know of where the Collatz conjecture is somehow related
to seemingly unrelated things in other parts of math?

Do you think you will be able see it solved in your lifetime?

